# M12 Sensorbuchsen abdichten



## da_kine (26 September 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche nach Schraubkappen für M12er Buchsen mit einer "Unverlierbarkette"! Sowas wie im Anhang halt nur für M12er Buchsen. Weiß da jemand einen Hersteller für sowas?

MFG

Markus


----------



## Boxy (26 September 2007)

da_kine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche nach Schraubkappen für M12er Buchsen mit einer "Unverlierbarkette"! Sowas wie im Anhang halt nur für M12er Buchsen. Weiß da jemand einen Hersteller für sowas?
> 
> ...


 
Also das Ding was Du zeigst, ist von Siemens bei den ET200Pro Modulen.
Könntest auch mal bei Murr Elektronik oder bei Lumberg schauen.
Dort sin die Kappen für z.B. nicht benutzte Plätze der Verteiler aus Kunststoff. 

Jedenfalls mal Hilfreich dort zu schauen ....


----------



## da_kine (26 September 2007)

Siemens...sollte es wirklich so einfach sein...Nein, war es nicht.

Das Ding das du bei mir im Anhang siehst ist ein 7/8" Verschluss von Lumberg. Die Dinger die bei den ET200ern, Murr Impacts, Lumberg weis der Teufel was dabei sind, und die es bei diesen Herstellern zu Bestellen gibt sind sämtliche aus Kunststoff, was nicht weiter schlimm währe aber sie haben auch alle keine Kette um sie zu befestigen. Da die Anlage Modular ist, und ca. 1 mal pro Woche umgebaut wird, gebe ich den Jungs maximal einen Monat bis sämtliche Deckel weg sind.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Nitrozin (27 September 2007)

Hi,

schau mal bei Fa. Esto http://www.esto-connectors.de
Im eShop http://www.esto-connectors.de/oxid.php/sid/x/shp/oxbaseshop/cl/alist/cnid/4ec413d8adab66ee3.59471060
Die sind auch aus Kunststoff aber mit Halteband.

Gruß Volker


----------



## da_kine (27 September 2007)

Super, danke. Das is genau das, was ich gesucht habe.

MFG

Markus


----------



## TommyG (29 September 2007)

Aso,

sonst wäre IFM in Essen auch noch was.. komplett..

Greetz


----------



## da_kine (30 September 2007)

Sorry, konnte damals bei IFM nichts finden. Habe jetzt bei Esto bestellt.

MFG

Markus


----------

